# Ways to Expand our Vocabulary



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

As writers it benefits us to extend our vocabulary. After all, words are a writer's tools and are equivalent to the different shades that a painter uses in order to provide his work with variety of colors. Imagine if a painter were limited to just the basic colors with no mixing allowed. The same holds true for a writer. Shades of meaning would be impossible and he would definitely be working under a handicap.  Here are three ways to extend our vocabulary.


1*. Read with a dictionary and look up any unfamiliar word.*


There is nothing wrong with this. In fact, it will prevent us from not understanding the material.


*Importance of using a dictionary*
https://iamawriter0827.wordpress.com/2010/06/29/the-importance-of-using-a-dictionary/


----


2.* Become familiar with idiomatic expressions.*


Such expressions can be confusing to both native speakers of a language and to learners. Familiarity with as many as possible will enhance writing and reading comprehension.
*
Idiomatic Expressions List*
https://www.usingenglish.com/reference/idioms/


---


3. *Use new words learned in sentences*


Practice will etch these expressions and words into memory.


The following article provides more advice about the different ways to extend our vocabulary. 


*
Ways to Expand our Vocabulary*
http://www.enhancemyvocabulary.com/improve-expand-vocabulary.html


---


Once we put forth this basic effort, then less and less words will take us by surprise and leave us baffled. So both our enjoyment of reading will be increased and our ability to properly analyze literary works will be vastly improved.


----------

